# Switched Sides: Canon 7d, 50/60d?



## CoLmes (Oct 29, 2011)

How's it going guys, new to the forum! Need some advice.

I switched from Nikon, going to go to Canon. Have a friend that is selling me the 70-200mm f/2.8 and 50mm 1.8 for a good price. Looking for the right body now.

Basically, I do events for a local college. I need a camera that is good in low light. Besides that, I want to start doing more family portraits and other types of portraits.

I had a Nikon D5000 so I want atleast a step up from that. 

What would be the best choice for me? The Canon 7d or the 50d or 60d?


----------



## Overread (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh the 3 you state the 7D is the top mode- the 60D is a kind of outlyer in that its not fully superior to the 50D and lacks some features even though its a newer camera (the 50D line was split into a higher performing 7D and a lower performing, but still midrange - 60D) .

However for lowlight performance and family portrait work you might want to consider a fullframe body such as a second hand/reconditioned 5D


----------



## CoLmes (Oct 29, 2011)

Overread said:


> However for lowlight performance and family portrait work you might want to consider a fullframe body such as a second hand/reconditioned 5D



Yeah that 5d Mark II is a little out of my price budget for now.


----------



## CoLmes (Oct 29, 2011)

Plus having the warranty just makes me feel better in case something happens. I know a lot of refurbished things normally don't come with one.


----------



## bazooka (Oct 29, 2011)

You can find a used 5D for around $1k or less on craigslist if you're interested in a used rig.

EDIT: Sorry, just read you wanted warranty.  In that case, 7D is probably the one you want.


----------



## Overread (Oct 29, 2011)

Refurbished units normally come with something like a 90day or so warranty - its more limited than brand new warranties; but certainly enough time to notice most early faults if there are any.


----------



## CoLmes (Oct 29, 2011)

bazooka said:


> You can find a used 5D for around $1k or less on craigslist if you're interested in a used rig.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, just read you wanted warranty.  In that case, 7D is probably the one you want.



Yeah I'm just scared after a few thousand clicks and then it dies on me with no warranty.


----------



## Overread (Oct 29, 2011)

A refurb is normally as good as a new unit (if not better since its inspected individually not on a batch) so even if it died after a few thousand uses you'd probably still be covered for it failling well outside of its expected range.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 29, 2011)

What kind of events?
I'd probably go for the 7D if your budget allows it. You are moving into the best body possible without jumping to full frame. The 5D original is really weak on the focus and the 5D2 isn't much better, so if your events include sports of any kind you don't really want to go that way anyhow. Add to that the faster frames per second of the 7D and it's much better for sports or similar. 
If your events are more like lectures, dances, and things like that? Then the 5D original may be a decent option. Still probably wouldn't be my first choice. 
If you can't swing into the 7D I'd then go with the 60D, but if at all possible I'd go 7D. 
The 60D was a step down from the 50D in terms of where it falls in the canon lineup. It's now a plastic body camera that isn't weather sealed at all. The 50D was a pre-pro camera complete with the magnesium alloy body and the weather sealing on it. 
The focus and sensor are upgraded since the 50D, but it's just not enough to make me choose it over the 7D.


----------



## CoLmes (Oct 29, 2011)

The events are like student ran shows.. like I just shot a Miss America except freshman guys and weird. 

I really need a camera thats good in low light and when I do family portraits and whatnot I want to be able to give good prints.


----------



## Overread (Oct 29, 2011)

As MLeeK said the 7D is going to give you the best auto focus outside of the 1D line - so it will more than meet your demands in that respect.

However general portrait work favours 35mm over crop sensor because of the wider angle of view that you get with lenses. That translates to allowing you to use a longer focal length lens in closer conditions (eg indoors/studios), as opposed to crop sensor which have to reach to wider angle lenses. Generally 50mm or longer there isn't a problem, but if you need shorter and reach for something like a typical 35mm then the wider angle will start to distort details on the subject (ie bits closer to the camera will appear more enlarged than normal compared to background areas). 
The 5D also sports a very good high ISO range and before the 5DMII was the king of low ISO work in the canon lineup.


I know its an older body, but the 5D is very capable and might suit your needs better than the 7D even though its got fantastic auto focus. Furthermore if you try out a 5D against a crop sensor in a shop you might well decide that fullframe suits things better - if so you might work toward the ideal 5DMII whilst using the 5D (since at least then you're using the same angle of view that you want to finally be using).


----------



## CoLmes (Oct 29, 2011)

It's hard finding a 5d online, mostly just see MArk II's


----------

